# Dashboard/Menü



## IceStudio (21. Jul 2017)

Heyho Leute! 

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Dashboard zu erstellen. Nur ist dort jetzt ein kleines Problem aufgetaucht, was mich gerade daran hindert es fortzuführen. Da ich schon mehrere Sachen ausprobiert habe, jedoch keine richtig funktioniert hat so wie ich es wollte, wollte ich jetzt mal nachfragen und auf eine Lösungsvorschlag hoffen. 

Frage: Ich habe mir an JPanel erstellt, wo ich alles hinzufüge. Das ist sozusagen mein Haupt-Panel. Daraufhin habe ich ein normales Panel erstellt, was an der Seite des Bildschirmes ist, wo man sich dann zwischen den verschiedenen Menüpunkten hin und her klicken können soll. Jetzt kommen wir zum Problem! In dem "SidePanel" habe ich ein weiteres Panel hinzugefügt, welches den ersten Button darstellen soll. Dort rein will ich ein Bild machen, was sich aber nicht  ganz vorne am Button befindet sondern etwas vom Rand weg. Neben das Bild soll dann noch ein Text. Er fügt die Sachen soweit zwar hinzu, allerdings kann ich das Bild nicht bewegen, also die Position nicht ändern. Hat vielleicht einer von euch eine Idee? 

Lg IceStudio

PS: Wenn ihr es euch nicht vorstellen könnt wie es aussehen soll, dann sagt einfach Bescheid, denn dann werde ich ein Bild hinzufügen.


----------



## Robat (21. Jul 2017)

Welchen LayoutManager hat das besagte Panel (auf den der Bild, der Text und das Bild liegen) denn?
Wie hast du das Bild eingefügt? Mit einem JLabel oder hast du es selber gezeichnet?

PS: Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden und du hast deinem Button ein Bild hinzugefügt?


----------



## IceStudio (22. Jul 2017)

Ich habe ein JFrame. In dem Frame habe ich ein JPanel erstellt, was das ContentPane bildet. Hier mal eine Auflistung wie das ganze aussieht:
JFrame
- JPanel
   - Panel
       - JLabel

Ich habe das Bild mit einem JLabel in das Panel hinzugefügt und das Panel wiederrum zum JPanel


----------



## Robat (22. Jul 2017)

Dann gib dem JPanel auf dem das JLabel liegt ein (bspw) BoxLayout mit und füge auf der linken Seite (also als erstes) eine RigidArea hinzu. Auch könntest du mit einem EmptyBorder um das Panel arbeiten .

Off-Topic: du hattest oben "Panel" geschrieben. Solltest du wirklich das AWT Panel meinem will ich dir noch mitgeben dass mit Vorsicht zu genießen. AWT in Swing Komponenten zu verbauen kann zu Problemen führen da beide unterschiedlich gerendert werden. Bleib lieber bei einem Framework


----------



## IceStudio (22. Jul 2017)

Danke schonmal! 

Werde deinen Vorschlag gleich mal versuchen in die Tat um zu setzen


----------

